# Kania/Pyro, Frog, Kubike oder ...?



## pixie_dust (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin ganz frisch hier und durch Zufall auf das Forum gestoßen als ich das WWW auf der Suche nach einem passenden Rad für meinen Sohn durchstöbert habe. 

Der junge Mann ist 5 und fährt erst seit 2 Monaten. Unwissentlich habe ich - wie viele andere Laien wahrscheinlich auch - als Erstrad 16er Puky für ihn (gebraucht) organisiert, da ich bisher nichts anderes kannte und das für mich immer DIE Kinderrad-Marke war. Der Fahrradladen in der nächsten Stadt (wohnen ländlich) hatte auch nicht die Riesenauswahl und führt nur die üblich bekannten Marken. 

Nun fährt er inzwischen zwar schon sehr sicher, tut sich aber doch ein bisschen schwer beim Schieben oder wenn es bergauf geht. Das Ding ist einfach sehr unhandlich. 

Nun möchte ich ihm etwas Gutes tun und ein anderes Rad besorgen. Wenn ich ein passendes finde wäre mir gebraucht am Liebsten , wobei ich mir da wegen der Größe noch unsicher bin. 

Ich habe die letzten Tage viele neue Markennamen gehört:
- Kaniabikes/Pypo
- Frog
- Kubikes
- Isla...

Für den Anfang würde ich jetzt nach wie vor erst einmal ein 16er bevorzugen, da ich die Proportionen im Moment mit dem Puky auch sehr stimmig finde. 
Oder doch gleich ein 20er? Da käme vielleicht das Kania small infrage aber die 20er Räder im Laden (Cube etc.) sahen alle so groß aus. 

Hier mal die Daten: 
01. Innenbeinlänge? ohne Schuhe 46,5 cm
02. Größe? 108 cm
03. Alter? 5 Jahre / 2 Monate 
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? (s. oben / seit ca 2 Monaten) 
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? offen
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? nein
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? nein
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Fortbewegung im Ort, kleine Touren in der Freizeit als Familie
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? in erster Linie befestigte Wege, Schotter, ggf. aber auch Waldwege wenn die Lust da ist

Über Anregungen, Tipps und Hilfestellungen freue ich mich.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juni 2017)

Ich würde kein Geld mehr in ein weiteres 16" Rad investieren! Dann lieber noch 1/2 Jahr warten falls du dir mit der Größe unsicher bist.

Unsere fährt seit sie 5 ist ein BO20 von suburb, ist natürlich für euren Anwendungsbereich etwas überdimensioniert, da musten wir gleich von Anfang an den Sattel ein gutes Stück rausziehen.  Seit sie auf 20" unterwegs ist fährt sie deutlich sicherer, schneller(hält wenn sie motiviert ist e-biker locker hinter sich), und weiter(20-25km), Hügel stellen sich die gute Schaltung(10fach) kein Hindernisse mehr dar.
Dazu fährt sie noch ein Specialized 20“ als Kita/schulrad. Auch dort ist der Sattel jetzt schon ordentlich weit ausgezogen!

So das ich denke das dein Sohn mit 10cm weniger Körpergröße dort auch gut mir klar käme.

Die Kinder müssen und sollten übrigens ihren Knien zu liebe nicht auf dem Sattel sitzend bequem ein Bein auf den Boden stellen können, was man leider sehr häufig sieht, beim fahren "kraulen sie sich  dann mit ihren Knien hinter den ohren". Die Kinder sollten beim anhalten vor den Sattel und dann den Fuß auf den Boden stellen...

Sonst bekommen sie keinen Druck auf das Pedal und das fahren macht so deutlich weniger Spass...
Edit sagt:
Je nach dem von wo ihr kommt läßt sich auch sicher wer finden um solche Bikes Mal Probe zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixie_dust (27. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Dass es sich ggf. nur um eine Übergangslösung handeln würde mit dem 16er ist mir klar und auch OK so.
Aber ich würde den Sommer-/Herbst auch gern noch nutzen zum Fahren. 
Wenn wir noch 1/2 Jahr warten sind wir schon im Winter... 

Das 20er könnten wir je nach Wachstum dann als Geburtstagsgeschenk im neuen Jahr springen lassen.
Ich habe gerade ein paar 16er Kanias auf Kleinanzeigen in Beobachtung und der Wiederverkauswert ist bei diesen recht hoch. D.h. es wäre kein Drama wenn er dem Rad schnell entwächst. 

Er braucht im Moment auch noch etwas Sicherheit und muss mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommen. Das ist fürs Fahren natürlich nicht so optimal aber wir stellen jetzt schon den Sattel mm für mm nach oben damit er sich daran gewöhnt.
Es hat jetzt so lange gedauert bis er sich überhaupt "getraut" hat aufs Rad zu steigen (Roller war ihm lieber), dass wir diese Schritte jetzt lieber langsam angehen. 
Daher auch der Gedanke ihm mit einem leichteren Rad das alles etwas Einfacher zu machen.


----------



## taroosan (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

hängt natürlich immer vom Kind ab.

Ich habe bei gleicher Schrittlänge und Größe mich gegen ein 16er und  für ein 20er Hotpepper entschieden. Gibts aber erst am Sonntag zum 5. Dann kann ich mehr sagen. 
Das Geburtstagskind fährt aber schon ein halber Jahr - auch längere Touren und ist ziemlich sicher.

Sehr klein soll das 20er small Islabikes sein. Wenn Du da eins günstig gebraucht kriegst würde ich zuschlagen. 
Mach Dir mal einen Überblick beim Kinderfahrradfinder. Betreibt Chris5000, auch hier im Forum. https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/

Bei Schotter und Waldwegen etc. würde ich immer schauen, dass ich die gößere Radgröße kriege. 

Mirko


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (27. Juni 2017)

Ich bin überzeugt vom kania

Warum nicht gebraucht kaufen?


----------



## klmp77 (27. Juni 2017)

Beinn 20 small kann ich empfehlen


----------



## pixie_dust (27. Juni 2017)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Warum nicht gebraucht kaufen?


... hatte ich ja nicht ausgeschlossen bzw. ja sogar bevorzugt


----------



## pixie_dust (27. Juni 2017)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Beinn 20 small kann ich empfehlen


Ich muss sagen, dass mir persönlich die ISLA nicht sooo gut gefallen


----------



## giant_r (27. Juni 2017)

mein sohn ist 5,5 Jahre alt und hat die gleichen "abmessungen" wie deiner, er faehrt gleichzeitig ein 16er ku-bike und ein orbea mx20.
allerdings faehrt er auch seit er 3,5 jahre alt ist und sicher. wenn geld nicht wirklich das problem ist, würde ich ihn auf jeden fall noch eine zeitlang auf ein 16er setzen, denn wenn der rahmen zu gross ist, kann es dir leicht passieren, dass dein kind die lust am fahren verliert, da er sich eher unsicher fühlen wird. bei uns war es das gleiche mit 16". das sollte laut angaben so eben passen um vom laufrad umzusteigen, aber er fühlte sich zu unsicher, daher habe ich ihm für ein halbes jahr noch ein bo12 gebraucht gekauft. ich habe es nicht bereut, denn auf dem bo fuehlte er sich einfach sicher, da es ähnlich wie das laufrad war. 
wie du selbst sagst, der wertverlust bei den von dir genannten bikes haelt sich in grenzen, das kannst du dann wieder verkaufen und für das fruehjahr nach 20“ suchen.


----------



## Kati (28. Juni 2017)

Mit den Abmessungen war ich mit meinem Kind (zu der Zeit ein Monat auf 16" unterwegs) beim Radhändler und hab ihn spaßeshalber auf ein 20" Frog gesetzt. Kam auf Anhieb zurecht, und Frog sind nicht die kleinsten 20". Muss dieses Jahr aber noch 16" weiterfahren, weil Geburtstag grad 1 Monat her war. Hoffe aber nächstes Jahr gleich auf 24" (soll ja ab 1,15m funktionieren) zu wechseln.


----------



## klmp77 (28. Juni 2017)

pixie_dust schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass mir persönlich die ISLA nicht sooo gut gefallen



Was missfällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixie_dust (29. Juni 2017)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Was missfällt?


Lediglich die Optik und dass sie on D nicht zu bekommen sind. 
(Ja Versand möglich)


----------



## pixie_dust (29. Juni 2017)

Kind happy! 

Ganz fix zu einem 16er Kania gekommen und der Preis war OK.

Hat ein paar Runden gedauert bis er das leichte Rad händeln konnte. Reagiert halt anders als das alte Puky.
Ist stolz auf das "coole" Rad und will gar nicht mehr runter.

Im Frühjahr gibt es auf jeden Fall ein Größeres zum Geburtstag.


----------



## m-a-r-t-i-n (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

hier gibts einen kleinen Vergleich zwischen Woom, Kubike, Isla,.. in 16"
https://www.quality-dad.com/1.-kinderfahrrad/

lg
Martin


----------

